# California Zephyr Trip - Part One



## MrFSS (Jan 23, 2006)

Amtrak California Zephyr Trip Part One

Last Thursday my wife and I boarded Amtrak, #6, The California Zephyr, at the Sacramento, California Station for our three day ride across the country to Chicago. There we would board The Cardinal, #50, for a short trip to Indianapolis, from whence we started some days earlier.

We arrived at the SAC station about 10:00 AM and I was advised the train was on time. I was able to venture out to the platforms and watch a California Amtrak leave for the south. Also a short freight passed through.

About 11:00 our train pulled in. As we waited for her to get in the station, the California Rail Museum guides who would talk to the passengers between Sacramento and Reno came to where we were standing. I chatted with them for a few minutes.

The consist was:

2 P-42’s, # 190 leading followed by #98

1 Baggage car

Crew Dorm Car

2 Sleepers

Dining Car

Sightseer Lounge

2 coaches

2 Boxcars

Private Car – Virginia City (taken off in Denver)

We were in 0631, the car closest to the dining car in bedroom D. We were the only passengers in a bedroom until Glenwood Springs, CO when 3 couples took three more bedrooms.

Another couple had gotten on and had room E from Sacramento to Reno and then they departed. Seemed strange to me to have a bedroom for 5 hours and have one meal.

Our car attendant was Reggie Harris, simply great service and he was always there if we needed him. He also checked in with us from time to time to make sure we had everything we needed. He has been with Amtrak for 32 years and recently lost his wife. He said it was tough at first, but he was getting on with his life. They had been married 39 years. My wife and I have been married almost 41 years and I can’t imagine what he went through.

In our car there was only one other passenger in a roomette downstairs and only about six passengers in the roomettes upstairs. I don’t think the other sleeper had many in it, either. I checked out one coach and it seemed to be only about ¼ full.

The car we were in was very old, the paint was peeling off the outside in places, but our room was clean and everything worked. It looked like they had replaced the chair with a new one. That upholstery didn’t match the rest of the room.

We moved through Sacramento and started the climb into the Sierra Nevada Mountains. There had been 6-12 inches of new snow the night before and my wife described it as a Currier and Ives Painting. Simply spectacular scenery. We went through lots of short tunnels and snow sheds the higher we went. The big horseshoe curve near Donner was neat. We could see freights down on the other side long before we got there. It was difficult trying to take pictures in some directions as the sun was right in my eyes and camera lens. But, when it was to my back, some great shots of the scenery. (Links to pictures later in the report)

We went to lunch about 11:45. There were maybe 4 people in the diner when we entered. We met a young lady from Virginia who was on her way home after visiting with her parents in Sacramento for a few weeks. We would become friends during the trip and share several other meals together, too. Train travel is great for this, as you know.

I had the Beef & Swiss on rye bread. Fresh, well prepared, lean beef, just excellent. Chocolate Sundae for dessert.

Mr. Cooper was our dining car attendant for most of the meals the rest of the trip. He was friendly, cheerful and provided excellent service. Kept our cups and glasses topped off and handled our orders correctly and quickly. I never saw every table being used at any meal. Slow day on the Zephyr, I guess.

About 1:45 in the afternoon we stopped and the conductor announced we had to wait on some freights. But, after 20 minutes we were off again. It was slow moving to get any speed as we were on a 2.4% grade, we were told.

I had heard all these horror stories about UP slowing down the trains. I have to say, the entire time we were on UP tracks (to Denver) we stopped very seldom and if we did, only for a few minutes. Many times the freight was on the siding and we passed right on by. I was impressed. In fact, we had more stops on the BNSF tracks than the UP.

With the several stops we did make and the slow going up the mountain we arrived in Truckee about 1 hour late. That first afternoon, the westbound, #5, passed us about 5 hours late!

As we made the sharp turns in the mountains is when I discovered we had a private car on the end. I found out later it was the Virginia City on its way to Denver with some folks going to see the Broncos loose. They were to return to Oakland on Monday hooked to #5. More about this car later in the report.

After we departed Sparks, NV there was some flat land going toward Reno and he stepped on it. We were passing cars on I-80 next to us. Then, all of a sudden we slowed down. I talked to the conductor and he said the problem was slow freights in front of us going the same direction. It isn’t the sitting on the sidings, its not being able to maintain speed that makes us late.

We made Reno about 1 hour and 10 minutes late. Just at dusk. I was able to get off and walk to the back to see the private car. Long walk and windy in the Trench. What an engineering feat that thing is (the trench). We were told that the drainage worked fine all through the big storms they have been having. I guess that had been a concern. Strange to look up out of a two story deep hole in the ground at the high-rise hotels and casinos.

We had a 7:00 PM dinner seating. Again, they probably could have gotten the entire sleeping car load in one seating. Our half of the dining car was only half full.

I had the Salisbury steak, mashed potatoes and succotash. My wife had the NY strip and a baked potato. Everything was very good, hot, presented well and cooked as ordered. The blue cheese dressing was cold and fresh on the green salad. Couldn’t have asked for a better meal and I couldn’t really finish it all there was so much. I did save room for the chocolate sundae, though. My wife had the Mississippi Mud Pie. No calories there!! Again, excellent service by Mr. Cooper.

Reggie turned our beds down about 9:00 and we tried to get some sleep. The first night is always the toughest for me on the train. The second night I sleep like a log.

I awoke about 4:30 and we came into Salt Lake City about 2 hours late. I got off to stretch my legs and get some air. A bunch of people got on and many of the roomettes were now taken.

SLC is a crew change and refueling stop so I couldn’t walk up to the engine area. But, the cold fresh air felt good.

I went back to bed and slept until breakfast at 7:00AM. I remained amazed at how few people are in the dining car. On our EB trip two years ago they had to take reservations for breakfast there were so many. Guess that is the difference in seasons of the year.

I had scrambled, ham, potatoes, and a biscuit. Could have been a little warmer, but very edible. Coffee was super.

I went to the downstairs shower after breakfast and it is always an experience in that little room at 79 MPH! I came back to our bedroom to shave and get my wife up for the day. She likes to sleep in in the morning. I tried to get her to let Reggie bring her breakfast in bed, but she wouldn’t do that.

We arrived in Helper, UT about 2 hours late, so no new lost time added on since SLC. The scenery through this part of the world is spectacular.

We arrived in Grand Junction, CO only 1:15 minutes late so made up some of the lost time. As someone on the forum suggested, you have to visit the souvenir shop in the station. We did and my wife bought our daughters and grandkids some nice locally made things. It’s a shame the old station isn’t still used.

Time for lunch, again and I had the stone baked pizza. Outstanding, along with a salad and that great blue cheese dressing. The pizza was hot and well done deep dish style. I ate every bite!! My wife had the Angus burger and it was so big she couldn’t finish it all. Cheesecake for dessert.

They serve Sierra Mist on the train which I like better than Sprite. Where we live they don’t sell it, so it was a treat to have it with lunch and supper each day.

We were now starting our climb into the Rockies and the scenery just keeps getting better.

I sat for hours watching the countryside go by and wondering why more people don’t want to take the train. The weather the day before in the Sierra Nevada’s and today is sunny and not a cloud in the sky. Couldn’t be better.

I mentioned earlier a group of six got on in Glenwood Springs. They were all rail fans and some belonged to AAPCO and knew all about the Virginia City on the rear of the train. One fellow had a scanner and we could hear the crew ask for track warrants and also hear the detector broadcasts. Pretty neat. I wonder why some detector broadcasts are by a woman and some by men??

About ½ hour before getting to Granby we began to hear the engine horn blasting away. There were hundreds of deer and elk all along the track. We saw herds of them for almost an hour. We learned later the engine had clipped an elk, but it was able to run away without any apparent serious harm. The conductor told us they hit these animals all the time. Don’t know why they want to be on the tracks.

Went to Dinner about 5:30 tonight. Another great meal. We are now running about 3 hours late.

I will finish this report in PART TWO.

Picture Link Info also in PART TWO.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 23, 2006)

Aloha

As always your reports are gerat, I have viewed your pictures already, What a great photographer you are.

Interesting on the back of my zephyr last year was also the Virgina City, Hope she did not create the same problems in Denver.

Went back to my tripr report an found out I am wrong It was the Scotish Thistle with problems in Denver. The Virgina city was on somthing I rode. If I remember I will add it.


----------

